# Gate Tower Inside Scoop



## pdempz

Hey there!

So moving to AD mid August-have accom provided and found out I'm being placed in Gate Towers! Anyone know what they are like? And do they have a gym? 

Cheers 

P


----------



## Jordanbasset

Had a look around them a couple of weeks ago, they do have a well equipped gym and sauna. Also a large pool and a circular river type pool. 
Only a short walk to the boutik shopping mall under Sky/Sun Towers, which also has a Waitrose. Only a short taxi ride into Abu Dhabi centre, looking around £2 for the cost of the taxi to Al Wahda Mall for example.
I thought they were very nice but managed to find an apartment in SkyTowers so went for that


----------



## pdempz

Cheers mate! Sounds promising overall! They don't seem to have balconies which I kind of would have like; button general they seem good! You long there?!


----------



## KamiKami

Jordanbasset said:


> Had a look around them a couple of weeks ago, they do have a well equipped gym and sauna. Also a large pool and a circular river type pool.
> Only a short walk to the boutik shopping mall under Sky/Sun Towers, which also has a Waitrose. Only a short taxi ride into Abu Dhabi centre, looking around £2 for the cost of the taxi to Al Wahda Mall for example.
> I thought they were very nice but managed to find an apartment in SkyTowers so went for that


Hey mate may I know from your experience what is the average rent for a two bed in Sky tower or Gate tower....On website the rents are all different from 2 bed coming from 120k to 150k plus in these buildings


----------



## Jordanbasset

pdempz said:


> Cheers mate! Sounds promising overall! They don't seem to have balconies which I kind of would have like; button general they seem good! You long there?!


Have only been in Abu Dhabi five weeks, hoping to move into Skytowers next week, paperwork for my employers took a long time to process as they are paying the rent.
The Gate Tower apartments don't have balconies and if memory serves me right the building is designed so you cannot open the windows.


----------



## Jordanbasset

KamiKami said:


> Hey mate may I know from your experience what is the average rent for a two bed in Sky tower or Gate tower....On website the rents are all different from 2 bed coming from 120k to 150k plus in these buildings


The one I got in SkyTowers was a two bed pod, cost 170,000 dirhams a year. Saw an ordinary two bed for 155,000 (but I had my doubts that was actually available as the agent could never get in touch with the owner). Saw another Skypod 2 bed for 165,000 but again could never get hold of the owner for my offer to be accepted. Many properties seem to be on worth more than one agent, if you see something you really want in a popular block area I would go for it quickly. Because there is little availability they can charge a premium.

Saw a 2 bed in Gate Towers for 147,000, seemed a lot more availability there, a friend of mine who came out the same time has got one there.

Other okay block was Beach Tower, a lovely 3 bed with huge balcony was going for 150.000. Decided against it as it was a 10 minute walk from the Boutik mall and the facilities, gym etc, were not quite as good as Sky Towers, but that is being picky


----------



## KamiKami

Jordanbasset said:


> The one I got in SkyTowers was a two bed pod, cost 170,000 dirhams a year. Saw an ordinary two bed for 155,000 (but I had my doubts that was actually available as the agent could never get in touch with the owner). Saw another Skypod 2 bed for 165,000 but again could never get hold of the owner for my offer to be accepted. Many properties seem to be on worth more than one agent, if you see something you really want in a popular block area I would go for it quickly. Because there is little availability they can charge a premium.
> 
> Saw a 2 bed in Gate Towers for 147,000, seemed a lot more availability there, a friend of mine who came out the same time has got one there.
> 
> Other okay block was Beach Tower, a lovely 3 bed with huge balcony was going for 150.000. Decided against it as it was a 10 minute walk from the Boutik mall and the facilities, gym etc, were not quite as good as Sky Towers, but that is being picky


Thanks Jordan for your help and response. Do you have to submit any deposit fee before you make an offer?
Also many agencies have listed no agency fees, one month free rent - do you think this is just a marketing gimmick .....
Finally are there any preferred letting agents who you think does have keys and access to apartments ...
My options are Gate tower, Arc or Sky tower but budget wise I would not go above 150k .....


----------



## Jordanbasset

KamiKami said:


> Thanks Jordan for your help and response. Do you have to submit any deposit fee before you make an offer?
> Also many agencies have listed no agency fees, one month free rent - do you think this is just a marketing gimmick .....
> Finally are there any preferred letting agents who you think does have keys and access to apartments ...
> My options are Gate tower, Arc or Sky tower but budget wise I would not go above 150k .....


Hi 
Having made an offer which was accepted I did have to leave a 5000 dirhams reservation deposit for Sky Towers. No suggestion of any fees before making an offer
Do not know about no agency fees, only time I was offered that was on the Ark, as it was a new build and developers pay the agents I think. You would get something in Arc for under 150,000 definitely. 
I asked a couple of agents to show me apartments, they all seemed to have access to the same properties, picking up keys at the reception desk.
I would look at Dubizzle and get the name of a couple of agents from there. Tell them the area(s) you are interested in and the price and let them do the work. 
Regards JB


----------



## newkidontheblock

why are you only looking on reem? plenty other options available on island but granted they may look older. Reem is a construction site in my opinion and you cant walk anywhere

it may be a good option in a year or 2


----------



## AlexDhabi

For Gate Tower, Sun, Sky or the Arc you should avoid agents and go direct to the developer, Aldar. Their office is on the 51st floor of Gate Tower 1.


----------

